# Can Algae Eaters reproduce? I am seeing a new form of something in my tank, looks like babies to me (need help)



## Pinkisweet

*Can Algae Eaters reproduce? I am seeing a new form of something in my tank, looks like babies to me (need help)*


















Now those are from all over the tank floor. There are some hidden as well. They're marked with red circles to identify. 

These pictures below I took as a before and after shot with my digital camera.

















They look awesome, at first I thought they were shells my mom and dad bought. I took a closer look and now they move.

The thing is, I dont know what algea eater it came from. We have two kinds, I need pics of them to identify. I've heard of guppies reproducing to mollies and platys, this was new news to us. Someone please tell help us, we're just as curious to what is happening.

Thanks


----------



## Pac-Man

*Re: Can Algae Eaters reproduce? I am seeing a new form of something in my tank, looks like babies to me (need help)*

they look like snails to me; maybe they came in form some plants you purchased????


----------



## shev

*Re: Can Algae Eaters reproduce? I am seeing a new form of something in my tank, looks like babies to me (need help)*

look like malaysian trumpet snails to me. :fun: 



live bearing snails that reproduce a lot.



> Can Algae Eaters reproduce?


if they couldnt, there wouldnt be any.


----------



## Pinkisweet

*Re: Can Algae Eaters reproduce? I am seeing a new form of something in my tank, looks like babies to me (need help)*

OH wow! My dad bought a two plants about a couple of weeks ago. This would shock him. Can you give me any information on the snails? What do they do? What do they eat? This is still awesome. I kinda had a hunch they didnt come from my algae eaters, but this is sweet. 

A million thanks guys/gals


----------



## Damon

*Re: Can Algae Eaters reproduce? I am seeing a new form of something in my tank, looks like babies to me (need help)*

MTS eat just about any decaying matter or food in your tank. They leave plants alone for the most part and are a good indicator of your feeding/cleaning habits. Great snails for sand bottom tanks. They only reproduce to the levels of food/fish waste/decaying matter available in the tank. Overfeed and you will have hundreds. Harmless and beneficial for the most part but can be a nusiance due to how quickly they can reproduce.


----------



## shev

*Re: Can Algae Eaters reproduce? I am seeing a new form of something in my tank, looks like babies to me (need help)*

I have some in gravel, and they still burrow through it. I've noticed they are nocturnal-ish. at night they unburrow, but they've got a clock in their head, they come out at the same time everyday even if the lighting did not change.


----------



## TANKER

*Re: Can Algae Eaters reproduce? I am seeing a new form of something in my tank, looks like babies to me (need help)*

MTS are the only snails I allow in my tanks. They serve the function of keeping the gravel sweet as well as cleaning the glass and equipment in the tanks. Being burrowing snails they help to eliminate gas pockets in the gravel as well as eating the debis that gets trapped. Think of these guys like you would worms in your garden. Always good to see these guys doing their job.


----------



## TANKER

*Re: Can Algae Eaters reproduce? I am seeing a new form of something in my tank, looks like babies to me (need help)*

Forgot to answer your main question about reproduction. Yes, these do reproduce, in fact these are actually livebearers.


----------

